# living costs comparison



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

Lo again ,

I know this will be on the forum somewhere so apologise but i did use the search box first and didn't find a 'complete thread'

Can anyone direct me to a topic or good post where folk have posted up what they are paying for various items. I know everyone's will be different but some things could give a good comparison such as e.g

1) insurance for car clio 1.4 300 a year
2) insure 2 bed flat 200 per year
3) phone and broadband 40 a month
4) local taxes 2 bed townhouse so much a month ( I havnt a clue) 

etc etc etc.

All I see posted really is rent 500 euros a month plus electric costs and we all know there are far more bills at home than just the electric.

The reason I ask is I'd like to see how I would get on with my occupational pension compared to here. I intend after a settling in period of rental to have no rent and no mortgage so other costs are very relevant to me.

For what its worth I'm assuming for now I'd be somwhere around Nerja in case that makes a difference re local taxes/costs.

Cheers

Mas


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're renting, the local taxes are usually paid by the owner. You may have to pay for water (which is metered) and "basura" (rubbish collection) but these vary widely according to where you live.

Otherwise your quotes look about right. 

The biggest expense for us is trips back to the UK to visit relatives - something people tend to forget when budgeting.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

My wife and I are very near to Nerja (within 5 kms). 

We pay €500/ month for beachfront 2 bed apartment )(pool etc on roof), in a very well managed building.
Our apartment electric bill in winter is $100 to $150 a month - we are slightly north / north east facing, so that makes a huge difference. We have no aircon.

Our landlords pay all local taxes / rubbish / water and most places we looked locally at were the same (although some didn't include water).

We need fast internet and a landline, so have Movistar (€50, to include a mobile sim card, phone line and "no use to anyone 'cos it's so slow" internet), BB4S (€60 for broadband, phone calls and 2 x phone numbers, one Spanish, one British) and a Tooway satellite (€95) .. total cost around €200 a month, but mostly tax deductible, fortunately. 

(Aside: our Tooway satellite is on on older contract so we have unlimited bandwidth, which is great for internet and TV - new clients are several limited in the amount they can download).

We find fruit and veg much fresher and cheaper than in our original countries of UK and Russia.

The meat cuts are taking some getting used to (even after over a year here!) but there's a British butcher who delivers once a month and is great (we love his pork pies, too!).

We "long term rent" the car, currently at €225/month - we just have to add fuel.


Alun


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

There is a very helpful lady who posts her annual expenditure on the web every year to compare the rise and fall of the cost of living in Spain.

She has her own webpage, and is also on Facebook 

Cost of Living Series | East of Málaga

Hope that helps


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Guest Info-graphic: Cost of Living in Spain vs UK- Spain Buddy


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Can I ask who you long term rent your car with Alun?


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think I can mention a company name here....

Help please!

Alun


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alun said:


> I don't think I can mention a company name here....
> 
> Help please!
> 
> Alun


Yes you can as you are answering a direct question - go for it.


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yes you can as you are answering a direct question - go for it.


Thanks!

Arrow / AutoOasis



Alun


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

silverfox1 said:


> Guest Info-graphic: Cost of Living in Spain vs UK- Spain Buddy


Many of those Spanish figures I find are about 20-25% over the top.


----------

